# Lindsay Lohan – Produzent engagiert sie doppelt



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan – Produzent engagiert sie doppelt​*
Alle Achtung, Lindsay Lohan steht ein größeres Comeback bevor als bisher angekündigt. Hollywood-Produzent Marc Fiore, der Lindsay auch schon für den Mafia-Streifen „Gotti: Three Generations“ verpflichtete , ist so sehr begeistert von ihr, dass er sie in einem weiteren Film dabei haben will:


„Ich will sie nicht nur in Gotti, sondern auch in einem anderen Film. Sie ist eine großartige Schauspielerin.“ Die Rede ist von „Mob Street“, inhaltlich dreht sich der Streifen wieder um die Mafia, diesmal um ihre Machenschaften an der Wall Street.

Fürchtet sich Marc nicht vor Lindsays berüchtigter Unzuverlässigkeit? Nein! „Ich habe sie als sehr professionelle Schauspielerin kennengelernt. Menschen machen Fehler. In Hollywood gibt es viele davon.“

Am 22. April muss Lindsay erneut vor Gericht erscheinen, da sie im Januar eine 2500 Dollar-Halskette gestohlen habe . Wenn die 24-Jährige den Richter nicht von ihrer Unschuld überzeugen kann, muss sie in den Knast. Ihr Comeback steht also trotz der vielen Angebote weiter auf der Kippe.



*Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

LiLo ist scharf, ich würd sie auch nicht von der Besetzungscouch stoßen


----------

